# Got my new cell phone today....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What's so funny? Mine came with a stylus for those little holes. What will they think of next? And who's they, anyway?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* NICE I'm getting one--Thanks for Sharing 220*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! maybe I will finally upgrade.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I want one too ! I mis the lttle clicking sounds when you turn the dial, these new fangled beeps just dont get it !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's one way to keep the kids out of your phone, most of them don't know how to operate one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah and I wish they would go back to the letters at the beginning, that would surely get all the youngsters ! I would imagine there are a few on here that know nothing about them, lol


----------

